
Tesla Model 3 Teardown by Engineering Firm Reveals Flaws Like 'A Kia in the 90s' - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-3-teardown-by-engineering-firm-reveals-qual-1822678045
======
kharms
Most of that seems forgivable but this screams lawsuit: Munro also chides the
Model 3's lack of a mechanical door handle in the rear. Up front, there’s a
little lever in addition to the electric door-opening switch, but in the rear
there’s not. In the case of an emergency that cuts the car’s power, Munro
says, you’d have to fold the seats back and exit through the trunk.
(Obviously, you could go through the front seats as well).

Someone is going to die because of this.

------
gargravarr
Considering the price of the other models in Tesla's range, obviously they
were going to have to cut some corners to bring the price down sufficiently.
Some of these are fairly benign, although the idea of the rear doors not
having mechanical releases in an emergency sounds problematic. Also, the idea
of pulling two bare wires out of the front and connecting a car battery
directly to them is a real hack.

The car is very new on the market, so time will tell if these issues become
actual problems.

------
mc32
The critic in addition to criticizing the fit and finish (fair thing to do)
chose to criticize aspects of its emergency design --but according to
commenters, same critic swooned over BMW i3 which has similar emergency design
choices. Maybe the critic has a point, but then should at least criticize EV
MFGs equally.

~~~
lafar6502
Does anyone ever consider the possibility that the quality of the car reflects
the quality of the producer? No, it always has to be some conspiracy

~~~
Feniks
I don't know man Tesla brings out the worst in people.

My take: Tesla is a new car builder running into the same problems as every
other new car builder. They're not better or worse. Making good cars at volume
is hard.

The conspiracy angle is ridiculous. Tesla is NOT disrupting this industry, not
until they make 10 million cars a year at a sub $30000 price. Japanese auto
makers in the 70s and 80s were disrupting. Although I do think some car makers
are jealous of the good vibe the Tesla brand has.

~~~
lafar6502
Of course, why assume that complaints about quality of their products must
come only from dishonest, stupid or otherwise malicious people? Until recently
the default strategy of Musk was to attack or discredit the critic instead of
addressing the issue

